# could I get an id on this guy?



## Static89 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 23, 2013)

Strophurus ciliaris. Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko. If you care it's a male and it's one of the Northern colour forms not the bland interior one. If it's captive I'd daresay Katherine locale,.


----------



## Skeptic (May 23, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Strophurus ciliaris. Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko. If you care it's a male and it's one of the Northern colour forms not the bland interior one. If it's captive I'd daresay Katherine locale,.



Could you be a little more specific??


----------



## FAY (May 23, 2013)

hahaha



Skeptic said:


> Could you be a little more specific??


----------



## Grogshla (May 23, 2013)

hahaha well done dude


----------



## Wilfred (May 23, 2013)

Hahaha that's a top Id


----------



## phatty (May 23, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Strophurus ciliaris. Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko. If you care it's a male and it's one of the Northern colour forms not the bland interior one. If it's captive I'd daresay Katherine locale,.


i can see why you know its a male didnt know it would that obvious man hes packing


----------



## Khagan (May 23, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Strophurus ciliaris. Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko. If you care it's a male and it's one of the Northern colour forms not the bland interior one. If it's captive I'd daresay Katherine locale,.



But... Do you know what his name is?


----------



## Static89 (May 23, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Strophurus ciliaris. Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko. If you care it's a male and it's one of the Northern colour forms not the bland interior one. If it's captive I'd daresay Katherine locale,.




Huge thanks man, going to be picking him up ( on license) with a full setup for $50, just wanted to be sure what he was.

and yeah, i figured he was a boy  when i looked for strophurus all i could find was bland looking ones, not the bright yellow tailed like this guy.


----------



## eipper (May 23, 2013)

They look like that across the whole top end not just Katherine


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2013)

> They look like that across the whole top end not just Katherine



Which is why I'd only make that educated guess if it were captive, seeing as Katherine commonly arises as the advertised locale for this colour form being sold, and I know of at least some CB that originated from WC Katherine individuals. 

Though I don't totally agree that they look like that across the entire top end, I mean sure all the northern ones are much more colourful than the interior ones, but I've seen them in two places in the Kimberley which I believe look dissimilar enough from those around top end NT, that one could accurately pick them as different. (If you lined up only Katherine and surrounds vs only e.g. Bungle Bungle animals)

P.s. I'm not trying to indicate they should be ssp, or even labelled colour forms, more than likely it's a gradient of variation. However I'm sure there is some geographical relationship to some colour patterns.


----------



## Dendrobates (May 24, 2013)

If I wanted to argue I'd say that I've also seen ones identical to this around Lake Argyle, WA... but that's not important and nit picking... Great ID GeckPhotographer. It's good when people know exactly what they are talking about and provide a bit of basic info instead of just guessing.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 24, 2013)

> If I wanted to argue I'd say that I've also seen ones identical to this around Lake Argyle, WA... but that's not important and nit picking... Great ID GeckPhotographer. It's good when people know exactly what they are talking about and provide a bit of basic info instead of just guessing.



I wouldn't call it arguing at all. More increasing my information, and I'd thank you for it. As I said, there's no way I'd even guess at locale off morphology of a wild individual, being captive on the other hand I felt an educated guess might not hurt.


----------



## geckodan (May 24, 2013)

But most 'Katherine locale" captive never originated from Katherine. The Katherine tag was associated with the fact that they look similar to a specimen from Katherine in a popular field guide from the 80's so all reddish brown animals started to be called "Katherine" form. Actual animals from Katherine weren't available until maybe 8-10 years ago and in very limited numbers as they were "damage mitigation" cases.


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2013)

That was the point I was alluding to Danny


----------



## solar 17 (May 25, 2013)

Some "very impressive" posts in this thread and l for one appreciate them solar 17


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 25, 2013)

Guess I must be lucky then, I know my cils actually are from the Katherine area.


----------

